# Car options when moving to Dubai?



## bigboss10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, 

I have recently moved to Dubai and am still in the process of getting my residence visa. I wanted to know more about what my options are for getting a car once the residence is all sorted. 

I was looking to finance a car but I've been told today that I will be on a 6 month probation that I could clear off in 3 months if I perform well. I can see on most bank websites that a salary certificate is a requirement to get car finance - it seems this is only issued by the company once the probation has been cleared. Is that correct? Are there any banks that do not require this? Is there any workaround to this to be able to finance a car post month 1 in the UAE?

The other options are to either rent or buy a car until I can get the finance. Renting seems to be the cheaper option of the two.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd recommend you read the 1,750 post Sticky thread at the top of the Forum on all things to do with cars.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Salary certificate can be given any time - but depends on the employer's policies. Some banks may also not give loans during probation. 

Buy 2nd hand, good value for money cars, if you decide to buy in your first year and as you find your feet and learn more about the city/job. You never know how it will turn out. Best would be to just rent for a few months.


----------



## DennisR (Mar 14, 2018)

bigboss10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai and am still in the process of getting my residence visa. I wanted to know more about what my options are for getting a car once the residence is all sorted.
> 
> ...


Hi it may be dependent on company policy. In my partner's case, she had to wait until her probation was finished (6 months) until her employer gave her a salary certificate (basically on her company letterhead, stating her monthly income). In the meantime, we rented a car from Budget. 

Personally, I would reccomend renting a car, as I am currently trying to sell my car, and it is quite difficult. I keep getting low offers and time waisters. Renting a car is a lot more straightforward and less complicated. AT least until you pass your probation and decide whether you will be staying here long term.


----------



## shokomn (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi guys! And what about rent cars in Dubai? What opinions?


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I was able to get a car finance during the first month of moving to Dubai. Banks are more lenient with auto loans than personal loans and most of them don't require the applicant to be confirmed.

It is your right to obtain a salary certificate from day 1 since there is no liability on your company. It is also your right to obtain a salary transfer letter when you join, that alone would be enough to get an auto loan from the bank where your salary goes.

My recommendations;

1- Try to get the auto loan from a bank different than the one where your salary goes. Makes things easier when you switch employers.

2- Don't buy an expensive car until you are very comfortable at work. Selling a car nowadays in Dubai is extremely difficult as DennisR mentioned. Selling a brand new car would incur a huge loss.

3- Shop for the best rates; sales in banks are desperate these days and you can easily negotiate. ADCB & DIB gives the lowest rate in my experience, yet ADCB is easier to deal with (closing a loan with DIB is a nuisance).

4- Try to negotiate for 0% down payment. It is easily done in spite of the official requirement of 20% down payment.

Good luck !


----------

